# Thought I was ok after 4 years...<3



## Andypanda6570

Oh Jesus!! It's been 4 years since I lost my Ava and I have been around babies, but yesterday...Oh boy:cry::cry: My cousin had a beautiful, I mean SO beautiful baby girl (Isabella):kiss::cloud9:..I was in front of my family and I held her ( we were in the hospital) and looking at her and then I looked at her hands and it just brought me back to holding Ava..My eyes started to tear and I said to my son's girlfriend, you want to hold her? I did this so fast, then I said I have to use the bathroom.. Went outside and didn't come back..I couldn't stop crying and i still am at 3:08 in the morning..I know this is totally normal, but I have been ok so far, I think the way her hands looked ( she was only 24 hrs old) just brought something up for me..Just wanted to get it off my chest..
XOXOOXOX:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## helloeveryone

Just wanted to stop by and give you a:hugs: xxxx
Wow 4 years time goes by so quick,, it's been 15 years ago that I lost my baby, but I still think about what should of been some days..

Take care.xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

helloeveryone said:


> Just wanted to stop by and give you a:hugs: xxxx
> Wow 4 years time goes by so quick,, it's been 15 years ago that I lost my baby, but I still think about what should of been some days..
> 
> Take care.xxx

I am so sorry..:cry::cry:..Wow, 15 yrs.. I remember I met a woman who lost her son 27 years ago and that is when I knew I would grieve till I died.. I's such a horrible thing that we have to hold on to, basically forever..
Thanks for responding.. Giving hugs right back XOXOOXOX <3


----------



## Neko

:hugs:

It's something you never forget. No matter how long it's been or how many other children you have, you just can't forget the one(s) you don't have with you. Once in awhile it just hits you about what should have been. 

:hugs::hugs: Sorry you're having a rough time. A beautiful newborn girl has to be a rough trigger.


----------



## SabrinaKat

Hugs, as always....


----------



## Andypanda6570

SabrinaKat said:


> Hugs, as always....

How are you?? Thank you <3... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

So sorry you're hurting Andy. I can completely understand how seeing a newborn baby girl would be so hard. Life can be really cruel sometimes. Sending you hugs. :hugs:


----------



## BabyCleo

:hugs:


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: xxxxx


----------



## LaceFace88

I am so sorry that you are having a rough time. Its been over a year for me and due in a few weeks with my rainbow and im so conflicted and dont know how i will feel once my daughter is born. Our angels are never forgotten and seeings newborns is just a cruel reminder that we will never have our little ones we lost. Lots of hugs xoxoxox


----------

